# Harness Material Question



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, so let me start this off by saying I'm really weird, haha. I have this thing where I just really don't like leather for "dog stuff", maybe I'm too used to seeing cheap things, but I just have a weird thing about how it gets after being used for awhile. Looking into equipment for the future, though, I'm having a hard time finding agitation harnesses that aren't leather. I'm just wondering if anyone knows any good non-leather harnesses that are going to be able to hold up for a long time. A harness isn't something I'd want to buy without at least one good recommendation backing it up! If the quality really isn't going to be the same, I'll suck it up and get a leather one, but I'm really hoping there's another option out there.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

I purchased the "easy walk harness" it's half price on amazon vs Petco.
I like it because it hooks in the front. I have two and with the harnesses on I can walk both together 
We are still working on "heal". Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You want to look at biothane, A.S.A.T. or "all-weather" harnesses - most SchH/Police dog equipment websites will carry something like that. 

Here are a couple:

All Weather Dog Harness with Quick Release, Schutzhund, Police K9, Tracking dog , Protection

3-Point Agitation Harness-Elite K-9


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

AngVi said:


> I purchased the "easy walk harness" it's half price on amazon vs Petco.
> I like it because it hooks in the front. I have two and with the harnesses on I can walk both together
> We are still working on "heal". Lol.


:headbang:


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

As a helper. If someone comes to my club with a harness that is nylon with plastic buckles, NO WAY I'm working that dog... I have seen the plastic buckles explode in cool weather if the stick hits them by mistake, I've seen the nylon tear and the dog come shooting out like a missle and the harness still attached to the backtie. 

If you want a harness for protection work, there is nothing better then the leather chest plate.

I have had my 2 for 18 years and they are perfect, it just requires a little bit of care every year or 2...(15 mins each)

Don't put your helpers safety at risk.....


Frank


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a nylon one that I've used, but it's crash tested and the failure point is so insanely high, I'd bet leather would actually rip sooner. I would never, ever use a pet type harness for protection (Easy Walk, pet store brand harnesses, ComfortFlex).

Otherwise I own and use this one:
https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=96


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I agree with Frank...leather is the best for these harnesses....I could get one made with all beata/biothane straps and just a leather padded chest plate...in the same style as the traditional leather ones...

Lee


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Catu said:


> :headbang:


Pretty sure that person missed the part about agitation/protection work. 


Definitely wouldn't want nylon or plastic, but what about something like that second link posted? A.S.A.T. with metal fasteners?


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

schh3fh2 said:


> As a helper. If someone comes to my club with a harness that is nylon with plastic buckles, NO WAY I'm working that dog... I have seen the plastic buckles explode in cool weather if the stick hits them by mistake, I've seen the nylon tear and the dog come shooting out like a missle and the harness still attached to the backtie.
> 
> If you want a harness for protection work, there is nothing better then the leather chest plate.
> 
> ...


A freakin men


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

Just got the first one on Catlemaid list in her post. It is little heavy, but fits really nice and padding on chest is great. Seems sturdy. And love quick release. Will give it first try this weekend.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

andreaB said:


> Just got the first one on Catlemaid list in her post. It is little heavy, but fits really nice and padding on chest is great. Seems sturdy. And love quick release. Will give it first try this weekend.


I just listed those two as examples what to look for. I've no personal experience with either harness, it will be nice to have some feedback on them. 

I'm into leather myself.


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

When I come home will put my boy in it and take picture.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

For agitation you would need a harness with a soft pad at the chest and a handle to manipulate the torso. Generally, it's OK, just be careful with the buckles, they are made of plastic and easy to break. Actually, all nylon harnesses have them plastic.
Lightweight Dog Harness | Nylon Dog Harness

I like this shop for their quality, especially their leather stuff.
Dog muzzle, dog harness, dog collar, dog lead - Dog Store UK


----------

